# March 2022 SOTM Voting poll #2 Unlimited



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Look thru all of the pics in the thread and choose your favorite. Choose only one and enter it by its own number listed in the picture. I don't know why they aren't in order, but it works 😀
Here's a link to the main March SOTM where all of the members pictures are located -









SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month - * 2 categories * "Category 1 - Limited Wood" (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material) * "Category 2 - Unlimited" (laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes) The...




www.slingshotforum.com






























































SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month - * 2 categories * "Category 1 - Limited Wood" (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material) * "Category 2 - Unlimited" (laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes) The...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Let's see some more voting guys 😀
Here's the links to each person's submitted threads >


Island Made-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Alright, I’ll start this off. Here’s one I’m really excited about! This one I’m calling the “tailored plinker” it is purely based on the “lil plinker” by dayhiker that we all know and love, but this variation is refined a little more and tailored to my shooting style. This particular one is...




www.slingshotforum.com







Ibojoe-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Alright, I’ll start this off. Here’s one I’m really excited about! This one I’m calling the “tailored plinker” it is purely based on the “lil plinker” by dayhiker that we all know and love, but this variation is refined a little more and tailored to my shooting style. This particular one is...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com






Peter Recaus-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Alright, I’ll start this off. Here’s one I’m really excited about! This one I’m calling the “tailored plinker” it is purely based on the “lil plinker” by dayhiker that we all know and love, but this variation is refined a little more and tailored to my shooting style. This particular one is...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


@Portboy that is a slick build! Awesome work. Thanks 😊 bin wanting try this frame for awhile and you know it’s bin to cold to do much else but build something haha . The oil still pretty fresh or I would do a shooting vid it’s only 24 hours since last coat




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Hi, I guess I will enter with #2. I thought alot about this, and I wanted to do something completely different. So here is my entry with a planchet, But it is made from seam agate STONE!! With a jade G10 back. I cut the slab from stone awhile ago, and thought about using STONE for a slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com






Portboy-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Alright, I’ll start this off. Here’s one I’m really excited about! This one I’m calling the “tailored plinker” it is purely based on the “lil plinker” by dayhiker that we all know and love, but this variation is refined a little more and tailored to my shooting style. This particular one is...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Alright, I’ll start this off. Here’s one I’m really excited about! This one I’m calling the “tailored plinker” it is purely based on the “lil plinker” by dayhiker that we all know and love, but this variation is refined a little more and tailored to my shooting style. This particular one is...




www.slingshotforum.com






Cass-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


@Portboy that is a slick build! Awesome work. Thanks 😊 bin wanting try this frame for awhile and you know it’s bin to cold to do much else but build something haha . The oil still pretty fresh or I would do a shooting vid it’s only 24 hours since last coat




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


@Portboy that is a slick build! Awesome work. Thanks 😊 bin wanting try this frame for awhile and you know it’s bin to cold to do much else but build something haha . The oil still pretty fresh or I would do a shooting vid it’s only 24 hours since last coat




www.slingshotforum.com






Mojave Mo-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats. It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats. It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i voted on both polls


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Man... this is a tough choice 😀
You all did such excellent work 👏 
24 votes in so far, I'm happy 😊


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Get your votes in guys 😀


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

So great to see SOTM back! Really nice to see all the great entries and enthusiasm flowing through the forum again!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Get your votes in guys 😀
> View attachment 365999


what's this..........a little shameless self plugging Jason, LOL


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> what's this..........a little shameless self plugging Jason, LOL


Haha had to try something my poor sparrow just can’t get flight ✈. Was going put a top hat on get a cigar and offer a free slingshot with every solid vote lol


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Peter Recuas said:


>


I have find a blues song about my sparrow fly away on me 😂


----------

